# Species at risk



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey I like the idea of this program but from the number of posts this forum has it looks like it could use a little help.
I think it would be a good idea if there could be updates on which fish, cichlids and noncichlids, that need help with their photos like in a recent post. It would also be helpful if anyone knew of breeders or had these specific species to post information about where to obtain them from so we could purchase them and breed them as hobbyists!! 
For the moderator, Im into Tangs myself, which prob is one of the lakes that does not have many species on the list since it seems to be of a much more major concern with the CAs and Victorians. Are there any Tangs that need help? Any Cyp variants?


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

I am glad to hear that you like the idea of this program. The CARES website (http://www.carespreservation.com) has a complete list of all species at risk suitable for this captive breeding program. Please feel free to have a look, this will answer your question about Tanganyika cichlids.
A database of participating hobbyists and their species is in process. A good way to start for you would be to contact the CARES member clubs which are listed on the website. Their CARES coordinator will be able to let you know if they have any species in their program that you would be interested in.
As for photos about species at risk, it would be amazing if you could post some pictures. I have started by posting some of the species at risk that I keep and was hoping that others would follow.


----------



## Afri-Chi (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to join, especially on the educational side since Im a teacher.
Do you have any branches in South Africa


----------

